# Ford tractor RPM question



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just bought a Ford 9N. It runs like a dream, but it seems that the top end throttle rpm is lower than the engine is safely capable of. I have 3 questions. Can I increase the rpms by adjusting the carb? If yes to question 1 how? Question 3 is how high is safe, and short of bying analyzing equipment how do I tell?


----------



## gspig (Dec 11, 2002)

Get a T & I Manual. They sell them at TSC, it has all the specs and some maintainance procedures, 2 of which are carb adjustment and governor adjustment.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You adjust the governor/throttle linkage and not the carburetor.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

but many of the old tractors the HIgh RPm was low in todays standards, I have an old tractor that when running full out is an amazing 1200 rpm, some engines to day almost idle that fast,

part of the key to there longitivity is the slow speed of the engine rpms,

it looks like the rate torque spec. was at 1500 rpm on the engine, as well as the pto,
http://www.ytmag.com/fordnclub/specs.htm
http://www.ytmag.com/atrp/specs/ford.htm
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/fordnclub/index.htm


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

12-1500 is about max for an 8N The 9 is older so I imagine its about the same.

http://www.ssbtractor.com/wwwboard/Ford_9N_2N_8N_NAA_tractors.html
These people will know for sure


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You can get the rpm higher that are suposed to be acording to specs but you run the risk of engine falier at the higher speds. The 9n is an older tractor and the engine probily won't be to facory spects but if you run it too high you may like it for a while but the engine will wear out faster.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ytmag.com/fordnclub/specs.htm


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://www.ytmag.com/fordnclub/specs.htm


Cool site! Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Cool site! Thanks.


Ive learned a lot on that one. I use a 1954 Ford NAA and its nice to be able to find out everything there is to know about it on just one site


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

www.ntractorclub.com is also an ecxellent site with a good deal of info. I t also has a great following in the forum and those folks know their old Fords inside and out. I have a '47 8N and use the site time to time for trouble shooting. Never ceases to amaze me, I can tinker with a problem for days before posting a question and usually get the info I need in a matter of hours. Good luck, Paul.


----------



## Ford8N (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your tractor purchase. You need to purhase the manual and you will learn how to adjust your governor. Try this board for good N series tractor info: http://www.ytmag.com/nboard/wwwboard1.html 

I have an early 8N and it is the single most useful piece of equipment that I own.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a '42 9N. It too runs at what seems like low RPMs compared to newer machines. But.... it is 64 years old and is still a good runner and worker. Might be some correlation there (low RPM and long age), ya think?


----------



## Ford8N (Nov 29, 2006)

This manual is the Bible for N series tractors:
http://www.amazon.com/Ford-Shop-Manual-2N-Fo-4/dp/0872887537


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

countrymech, if you have a 1947 ford tractor you may not have an 8n. There are a few transistion 1947 tractors but they are scarce. Have you done any research on how the 2n, 9n, 8n series were named?


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Agmantoo, once again I stand corrected. I went back out and looked at the casting numbers and they indicate D228 8N, April 22nd 1948. Good catch, don't know why I got twisted up on '47. I thought I would have remembered more accurately after having rebuilt the damn thing a couple of years ago. Sorry 'bout that, Paul.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hey thanks for the links! I found a photo of the tractor I bought!.......LOL

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...lastrec=16&Parameter=9N&mode=cat&what=tphotos


----------

